# Update on Brittany



## cwp (Nov 25, 2007)

So we took Blaze into the vet today. He opened him up and did an exploratory surgery. He said he was opened up for an hour and a half. He looked in his ears, his mouth, the soft tissues around the lymph node, inside the lymph node, and anywhere else that anything could be hiding and found nothing. He said he looked for cheat grass, foxtails, and several other known irritants to dogs. He did pull some grain type shafts from his ears, but nothing that would be causing the type of irritation that he was experiencing. So we now have to flush the drain twice daily for the next 5 days and give antibiotics for the next 20 days as well. He has staples, stiches, and all sorts of other external appendages now. I guess I am glad that nothing serious was wrong, but somewhat frustrated at not having an answer.
Cory


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Well.....what the heck? :? 

Nothing found...maybe that's a good sign. Hopefully, the antibiotics and drains will clear out whatever is in there creating this mess. 

Thanks for the update !!! Again, good luck !!


----------



## Bret (Sep 7, 2007)

I had a brit swell up just like that once. I think it was an infected limph node or something. He had a big gapping wound like that and we had to keep it open and shoot an antibiotic deap into the wound. he recovered fine. 

Keep us posted.

Bret


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

In other words, a Vet took you for hundreds of dollars, and you still don't now know squat. :? 

That sux dude, I hope your Brit makes a full recovery.


----------



## snobiller22 (Sep 25, 2007)

That's weird. Hopefully it stays drained so you don't have to keep going back to the vet. That sux, i hope the healing goes well.


----------

